# Thats a Sentra!?!??!



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I thought it was a Volvo or a BMW at first


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

ey thats a Philippine plate! hmmm havent seen that sentra here though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mee likey


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*looks like a....*

Looks like a Infiniti G20 or what is called in Europe the Primera.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

thats hot


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks bad ass!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it looks to have a b14 front and g20 rear...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It's a B14 allright. Its a Sunny Super Saloon I believe. B14. Japan Spec tails. However here is the killer part that makes it look great, the front fenders with a 'normal' size wheel arch/opening. It is lower and smaller. The bumper is fairly plain jane but is a volvo knockoff. Standard fare in the far east. 
Still those fenders make all the difference. You can clearly see the difference in bumper clearance in the front and why japan spec cars are illegal over hear. There is no 5mph bumper. It is almost flush with the grille. THe rear bumper has a 'shelf' unlike our bubble but sentras.

Seth


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

yup sethwas its a B14 sentra super saloon here in the phils, but I think the fenders are the same over there because the front ones have a higher wheel arch than the rear, maybe this guy's sentra is lowered nose down...I'd bet he cut his springs though. Just wondering how he drives that car over here since the road is not that good and there plenty of "humps"


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*strange*

I saw this guys car on line, I belive its on sentra.net under the members rides. He said he was going for the euro look. I think he did a pretty good job cosmeticaly.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I woulda said Volvo for sure at first and shi* even secound glance....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: strange*



Binger said:


> *I saw this guys car on line, I belive its on sentra.net under the members rides. He said he was going for the euro look. I think he did a pretty good job cosmeticaly. *


Are you sure? Cuz that would mean swapping the rear quarter panels, trunk, etc, shaving the stock antenna, replacing the mirrors and bumper (not too hard). I think thats just a sunny. I was considering doing the swap about a year ago, but it would just be way too expensive.


----------

